# My new house



## Mother Hen (Feb 28, 2019)

Myself and my boyfriend  was able to  move into our new house a week early (moved in on Feb 23rd instead of March 2nd). 
    As you are able to see the unpacking  hadn't been finished yet so once it is completed  I'll post updated pics. 
  In the third pic the door on the left is going to be my office, the door straight ahead is my boyfriend's NASCAR (man cave), door on right is bathroom and on either side of bathroom door  is closets. The master bedroom is after my office.


----------



## RollingAcres (Feb 28, 2019)

Congrats!


----------



## Mother Hen (Feb 28, 2019)

RollingAcres,
                      Thank you


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Feb 28, 2019)

Wahoo...congratulations  to you both....


----------



## Mother Hen (Feb 28, 2019)

B&B Happy Goats, 
                Thank you


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Feb 28, 2019)

I really am excited for you both...a new adventure  awaits you...enjoy it


----------



## Mother Hen (Feb 28, 2019)

I wish I could say I'm enjoying it  but  there's so much unpacking to do that still has to be done and seeing how I'm just getting over a cold I'm trying to  go slow but I'm glad that the move happened when it did.


----------



## GypsyG (Feb 28, 2019)

Congratulations!

I hope you get to feeling better soon!


----------



## Mother Hen (Feb 28, 2019)

I'm slowly getting better.  Thank you GypsyG for the wishes.
       I seriously hate having my feet off the ground- climbing on a ladder to clean the ceiling fan in living room  ( DON'T  KNOWN OF YOU WORRY I'M NOT CLIMBING and TEXTING!) Lol


----------



## Bruce (Feb 28, 2019)

Glad to hear you are practicing safe cleaning practices!

Congrats on the new home, those boxes will be unpacked soon enough.


----------



## Mother Hen (Feb 28, 2019)

Not all of them seeing how we need shelves and desks to put things on


----------



## Baymule (Feb 28, 2019)

Oh wow, your house is sure nice! I am so happy for you, this is wonderful.


----------



## Mother Hen (Mar 5, 2019)

I was going to post a video for you all to have a video tour of my new home but I'm being told it's too large so here in a little while I'll post updated pics of it.


----------



## Mother Hen (Mar 5, 2019)

1.) Dinning area 
2.) Kitchen 
3.) Living room 
3 [a-c].) Different  views of living room 
4.) Hallway 
5.) Dogs room/ My office 
6.) Master bedroom 
7.) Bathroom 
8.) My boyfriend's MAN CAVE (NASCAR/office)


----------



## Mother Hen (Mar 5, 2019)

The dogs must have felt left out seeing how they are in almost all of the pics. 8th pic I don't go into unless I'm  helping him get it situated or he sends me in there to get something.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 5, 2019)

No girls in the man cave!! 

Looks real nice.


----------



## Mother Hen (Mar 5, 2019)

Well, this girl is going to have to go in there to dust, sweep and mop plus find whatever important paperwork my boyfriend needs seeing how he can't never remember where he puts it


----------



## Mother Hen (Mar 15, 2019)

I'm getting my new sofa and reclining loveseat today so can't wait until it shows up.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 15, 2019)

Congrats on new furniture!


----------



## Mother Hen (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## Bruce (Mar 15, 2019)

Soon it will feel like home sweet home!

The dogs seem to like the new furniture. I guess you got the reclining love seat for yourself?


----------



## Baymule (Mar 15, 2019)

I see your dogs have put their Paw Of Approval on the new furniture.


----------



## Mother Hen (Mar 16, 2019)

Baymule said:


> I see your dogs have put their Paw Of Approval on the new furniture.


  They sure did!


----------



## Mother Hen (Mar 29, 2019)

Hello Everyone! 
    Just a quick update- I've been doing some yard work making it more presentable. 
      Earlier today I had to go for an interview at the company my boyfriend works for and long story short I START WORKING ON MONDAY MORNING!!!


----------



## Mother Hen (Apr 1, 2019)

I started work today. Had my first lesson on a leaf blower. I liked it and want more!


----------



## Bruce (Apr 1, 2019)

No leaves at my house! Hope you had your hearing protection on


----------



## Mother Hen (Apr 1, 2019)

Nope! It wasn't too loud


----------



## Baymule (Apr 1, 2019)

Noises that you can tolerate will, over time give you a VERY annoying ringing in your ears, like a doorbell that NEVER shuts up, not to mention hearing loss to go along with it. Ask me how I know.

Even with earplugs, I worked in machine and welding shops when I was younger and I still got hearing damage. It didn't help that I played loud music with the car windows down with my hair blowing. I sang along and had one damn fine time.   I shot guns with no ear muffs and that didn't help any.

The noise that a leaf blower makes is a great example of noise that doesn't bother you now, but will rob you of your hearing. My ears are ringing right now. I'm sure you don't want that for yourself. 

Get your PPE (Personal Protection Equipment) Safety. Safety. Safety. If they don't offer you PPE, then ask if they have safety equipment. If they have none, then get your own. Wear your EARPLUGS. And while we're at it, wear eye protection too. Safety goggles. If this company doesn't recognize safety equipment as being important, then it is a sure bet that they don't recognize you as being important.


----------



## Mother Hen (Apr 2, 2019)

I was given a safety vest yesterday, no safety goggles seeing how they had to order more so on the way to work this morning my boyfriend and I are stopping at Walmart to get me a pair (I like the polarized sunglasses type). On Saturday Kevin (my boyfriend) and I had to buy me a pair of steel toe boots.


----------



## Bruce (Apr 2, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Noises that you can tolerate will, over time give you a VERY annoying ringing in your ears, like a doorbell that NEVER shuts up, not to mention hearing loss to go along with it. Ask me how I know.




There is not likely going to be a time machine to go back and correct the "I'll be fine" decision when one's hearing is shot.


----------



## Mother Hen (Apr 2, 2019)

Hi, everyone!
   I'm done for the day seeing how it's raining here so now I'm waiting for my boyfriend to get done with one work order and come back to the shop so I can hop into the truck with him and go with him on another run. 
 I LIKE BUG TRUCKS and I cannot lie!


----------



## Baymule (Apr 2, 2019)

BUG trucks? And not BIG trucks?


----------



## Bruce (Apr 2, 2019)

Nah, bug trucks are the best.


----------



## Mother Hen (Apr 4, 2019)

I meant BIG not bug. Doggone fat fingers and stupid correct.  Lol


----------



## RollingAcres (Apr 4, 2019)

Maybe she like BIG BUG trucks.


----------



## Mother Hen (Apr 11, 2019)

Hello everyone!
       I was out of state for a couple of days; had to go to Maryland with my employer to do a couple of landscaping jobs there.


----------



## Bruce (Apr 11, 2019)

Having work is good!


----------



## Mother Hen (Apr 11, 2019)

Yup!


----------



## ashley carro (Apr 11, 2019)

Congrats! Very exciting.


----------



## Mother Hen (May 3, 2019)

Hello! 
    Day off from my job yet it's not a day off from housework! 
      I've got 4 different flower beds started 


 

 

 

 

 

 


Pics 1-3 are the just the outline of the newest one,  pic 4 is of the newest one with some landscaping stone being laid down, pic 5 is of the same flower bed with some flowers, landscaping stone and mulch in it, pic 6 is of the small flower bed by the front door (the rose bush in the corner is currently in full bloom- 2 different shades of yellow) and pic 7 is of the longer flower bed on the opposite side of the front door.  I haven't got a pic of the other one yet seeing how at this time it's not outlined and it only has 2 rose bushes planted. I have also got a circle fire pit in the making in the backyard.  A little at a time due to working VERY long hours.


----------



## greybeard (May 3, 2019)

Bruce said:


> No leaves at my house! Hope you had your hearing protection on


Nor mine. 

Option.
Use chainsaw once or leaf blower forever?
seemed a simple choice..


----------



## Baymule (May 3, 2019)

Your yard is looking good!


----------



## Mother Hen (May 3, 2019)

Thanks Baymule! 
      It's my job for when I'm not working at my paying job.


----------



## Mother Hen (Jun 3, 2019)

Here's  an update for everyone!
          Either at the end of this month or the beginning of July I'm going to be going back to NY seeing how the man I was with ended our relationship on 5/27.
      I've never been through a divorce before but I'm getting a small taste of what it would be like seeing how as I was packing my stuff and separating it from what he is keeping the shock of the breakup wore off and it hit me that I'm back to being single. 
   The way he told me we were done was like this " I gave been happy in months and I think it's best if we go our separate ways " and for a few days I thought we were going to end up trying to work it out but he told me " he doesn't think we will be able to work through this and he doesn't have the money to afford to support me anymore ", that was bull**** seeing how he hasn't lost the job he has.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 3, 2019)

So sorry,


----------



## Bruce (Jun 3, 2019)

Sounds like he had his mind well made up before he broke the news to you.


----------



## Mother Hen (Jun 3, 2019)

No, I don't think so seeing how it took his sister to be here for him to tell me


----------



## greybeard (Jun 3, 2019)

Never mind..now I see it.


----------



## Mother Hen (Jun 3, 2019)

In my eyes at this time he's not a "Mommy's boy", he's a "sissy boy" seeing how he does whatever his sister tells him to do.


----------



## Bruce (Jun 3, 2019)

Perhaps all for the best then. I can't imagine being in a relationship with someone who doesn't think for themselves.


----------



## Mother Hen (Jun 3, 2019)

It feels like a divorce (we weren't married) and not a breakup


----------



## Baymule (Jun 3, 2019)

Break ups suck. Even a friendly break up sucks. Just be glad that you didn't marry this oatmeal-for-brains. The sooner you can get out of there, the better.


----------



## greybeard (Jun 4, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Break ups suck. Even a friendly break up sucks. Just be glad that you didn't marry this oatmeal-for-brains. The sooner you can get out of there, the better



Yep, no sense prolonging the misery. But, there's always 2 (or more) sides to every story and regarding conflicts, one rarely ever hears more than one.
He will find another, as will she, and after a fashion, life will go on. 
Unfortunate, but it happens.


----------



## Mini Horses (Jun 4, 2019)

Sorry for the breakup.   Better now than later.  

It hurts now but, you will survive and go on with life.

Plus -- this has been brewing in his mind for a while.  Sounds like he talked it out with sis and she said "do it now".   Not her fault.  That's my take on it.    Accept it for what it is and learn there is more to life


----------



## Mother Hen (Jun 11, 2019)

I'm going back to NY late tomorrow afternoon but as soon as I can I'll update everyone


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 11, 2019)

Be safe, and good luck


----------



## Mother Hen (Jun 11, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Be safe, and good luck


Thank you


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## Baymule (Jun 11, 2019)

We'll be waiting to hear from you.


----------



## Mother Hen (Jun 12, 2019)

Morning everyone! 
      I just took a quick break from repacking seeing how my ex doesn't think all my stuff was going to fit in the car and that's what I saw


 hanging out on the backdoor window sill.  
  I guess I needed a little cheering up so it was sent for me to see on this dark gloomy day


----------



## greybeard (Jun 13, 2019)

Make sure there are no 'shared' bank cards or credit accounts still in effect..get your name off everything like that, including all utility provider accounts. I have a relative that 6 years after the split, is in a fiscal bind because she neglected to do so.


----------



## Mother Hen (Jun 15, 2019)

greybeard said:


> Make sure there are no 'shared' bank cards or credit accounts still in effect..get your name off everything like that, including all utility provider accounts. I have a relative that 6 years after the split, is in a fiscal bind because she neglected to do so.


  There was no shared accounts of any sort.  I did cancel the trash service and the last pickup was on Fri and they were going to get the can right after the truck emptied it. That was the only  thing that had my name on it.
  Right now I'm spending time with my Grandparents (got to their house around 9:41AM on Thursday) and will be going to my new apartment in Syracuse,  NY on Monday.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 15, 2019)

A new apartment, a new day. Life is good, get out and live it and don't look back.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 16, 2019)

I am excited for you, a new adventure  awaits you, life is starting fresh...go for it woman ....and what @Baymule  said too,


----------



## Mother Hen (Jun 16, 2019)

Thank you


----------



## Mother Hen (Jun 21, 2019)

Morning all! 
     I'm in Syracuse,  NY- been here since around noon on Monday but I've been a little busy trying to get my affairs in order. I have a little bit before I begin my day today so thought I would do a quick check in. 


 

 

There's my room, sure it's small but it's fine for me and it's only going to be until I get back on my feet.


----------



## Bruce (Jun 21, 2019)

I hope that happens soon!


----------



## Baymule (Jun 21, 2019)

It looks sufficient to me. You are a strong woman and can do anything you set your mind to do.


----------

